# Nano Aquarium setup



## uarujoey (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey guys, i recently picked up the New Eheim AquaStyle Nano Aquarium.

I did a tutorial on setting it up.

This isnt my typical aquarium, but im really liking this set up.

These were just recently released in north america within the last few months.


----------

